
AMD Demo's Naples Server SoC, Launches Q2 2017 - benologist
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-naples-soc-server,33819.html
======
tmd83
I posted the arstechnica [0] article but I think this one has more
architectural detail. I am actually surprised since I stopped visiting
Tomshardware a while ago due to lacking such detail. Has the quality improved
lately?

The memory, IO support seems impressive with Naples. Lets see what the clock
speed and raw performance looks likes once they release the product. I guess
for servers the more important factor would be how much acceptance it gains
from the vendors.

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/03/amd-n...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/03/amd-naples-server-processor-more-cores-bandwidth-memory-
than-intel/?comments=1)

